# Festplatte Smart Werte



## Wagga (7. März 2014)

Guten Tag, 2. oder 3. Meinung mal zur Festplatte erwünscht. 
Besorgniserregender Teil ist fett rot markiert in dem Smartdaten.
Es geht um die 1000 GB HDD SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device
Ich habe 3 Festplatten
alle 3 von Samsung
1. 500 GB HDD wo Windows 7 drauf ist und eine weitere Parition wo private wichtige Daten drauf sind.
2. 1000 GB HDD die laut Cystal Disk Info Probleme hat mit WoW, und Backups.
3. 2000 GB HDD die die jüngste ist 2009/2010 gekauft.

Die Platte 2 macht mir etwas Sorgen laut Cystal Disk Info soll diese am Hintern sein.

System was aus dem Log nicht hervorgeht.
Board Asus P5E
Intel Q6700 @ 2,66 GHZ
2x 2 GB DDR 2-800 RAM
bequit 600 Watt Netzteil.
Es handelt sich bei dieser Platte um keine Systemplatte!
Windows 7 liegt auf der - SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 6.1.9 © 2008-2014 hiyohiyo
 	Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

	OS : Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
 Date : 2014/03/07 14:05:02

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 - ATA Channel 0 (0) [ATA]
 - ATA Channel 1 (1) [ATA]
 + Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller [ATA]
 - ATA Channel 0 (0)
 - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 + Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller [ATA]
 + ATA Channel 0 (0)
 	- *SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device*
 	- HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH16NS40 ATA Device
 + ATA Channel 1 (1)
 	- SAMSUNG HD203WI ATA Device
 	- SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA Device
 + Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller [ATA]
 - ATA Channel 0 (0)
 - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 + Virtual CloneDrive [SCSI]
 - ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) SAMSUNG HD103UJ : 1000,2 GB [0/X/X, pd1]
 (2) SAMSUNG HD501LJ : 500,1 GB [1/X/X, pd1]
 (3) SAMSUNG HD203WI : 2000,3 GB [2/X/X, pd1]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) SAMSUNG HD103UJ
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 	Model : SAMSUNG HD103UJ
 	Firmware : 1AA01113
 Serial Number : S13PJDWS204580
 	Disk Size : 1000,2 GB (8,4/137,4/1000,2/----)
 	Buffer Size : 32767 KB
 	Queue Depth : 32
	# of Sectors : 1953525168
 Rotation Rate : Unbekannt
 	Interface : Serial ATA
 Major Version : ATA/ATAPI-7
 Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 3b
 Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
 Power On Hours : 14592 Std.
 Power On Count : 2073 mal
 	Temperature : 39 C (102 F)
 Health Status : Vorsicht
 	Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
 	APM Level : 0000h [OFF]
 	AAM Level : FEFEh [ON]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 _99 __2 _51 0000000002F5 Lesefehlerrate
03 _75 _75 _11 000000002026 Beschleunigungszeit
04 _93 _93 __0 000000001A87 Start/Stop des Spindels
05 100 100 _10 000000000000 Neu zugewiesene Sektoren
07 100 100 _51 000000000000 Suchfehlerrate
08 100 100 _15 00000000281C Suchzeitleistung
09 _97 _97 __0 000000003900 Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 100 100 _51 000000000008 Drehwiederholungen
0B 100 100 __0 000000000000 Rekalibrierungswiederholungen
0C _98 _98 __0 000000000819 Ein-/Ausschaltungen
0D _99 _65 __0 0000000002C8 Software Lesefehlerratenteil
B7 100 100 __0 000000000000 Verkäuferspezifisch
B8 100 100 __0 000000000000 Ende-zu-Ende Fehler
BB 100 100 __0 000000000B3E Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 100 __0 000000000000 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BE _68 __1 __0 0000200D0020 Luftstromtemperatur
C2 _61 _46 __0 0000290D0027 Temperatur
C3 100 100 __0 000000025E27 Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt
C4 _99 _99 __0 000000000016 Neuzuweisungsereignisse
*C5 _98 _83 __0 000000000053 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren*
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 100 100 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
C8 100 100 __0 000000000000 Schreibfehlerrate
C9 253 253 __0 000000000000 Software Lesefehlerrate

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
 	0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 8856 022A 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 5331 3350 4A44 5753 3230 3435 3830 2020 2020 2020
020: 0003 FFFF 0004 3141 4130 3131 3133 5341 4D53 554E
030: 4720 4844 3130 3355 4A20 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 1706 0000 004C 0040
080: 00F8 0052 746B 7F69 4133 7469 BE41 4123 20FF 0057
090: 0057 0000 FFFE 0000 FEFE 0008 0005 005D 86A0 0001
100: 6DB0 7470 0000 0000 0064 0000 0000 0000 5000 0F00
110: 00F1 A20D 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 0400 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 76A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 0F 00 63 02 F5 02 00 00 00 00 00 03 07
010: 00 4B 4B 26 20 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 5D 5D 87
020: 1A 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 0F 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 25
040: 00 64 64 1C 28 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 61 61 00
050: 39 00 00 00 00 00 0A 33 00 64 64 08 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0B 12 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32
070: 00 62 62 19 08 00 00 00 00 00 0D 0E 00 63 41 C8
080: 02 00 00 00 00 00 B7 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 B8 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 32
0A0: 00 64 64 3E 0B 00 00 00 00 00 BC 32 00 64 64 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 22 00 44 01 20 00 0D 20 00
0C0: 00 00 C2 22 00 3D 2E 27 00 0D 29 00 00 00 C3 1A
0D0: 00 64 64 27 5E 02 00 00 00 00 C4 32 00 63 63 16
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 12 00 62 53 53 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C6 30 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 3E
100: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C8 0A 00 64 64 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C9 0A 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B7 2D 00 7F
170: 03 00 01 00 02 C4 15 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 0B
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 0F
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 B7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BC 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (2) SAMSUNG HD501LJ
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 	Model : SAMSUNG HD501LJ
 	Firmware : CR100-12
 Serial Number : S0MUJ1FPB67784
 	Disk Size : 500,1 GB (8,4/137,4/500,1/----)
 	Buffer Size : 16384 KB
 	Queue Depth : 32
	# of Sectors : 976773168
 Rotation Rate : Unbekannt
 	Interface : Serial ATA
 Major Version : ATA8-ACS
 Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 3b
 Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
 Power On Hours : 21183 Std.
 Power On Count : 3519 mal
 	Temperature : 46 C (114 F)
 Health Status : Gut
 	Features : S.M.A.R.T., AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
 	APM Level : ----
 	AAM Level : FEFEh [ON]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _51 000000000000 Lesefehlerrate
03 100 100 _15 000000001CC0 Beschleunigungszeit
04 _95 _95 __0 0000000015C7 Start/Stop des Spindels
05 253 253 _10 000000000000 Neu zugewiesene Sektoren
07 253 253 _51 000000000000 Suchfehlerrate
08 253 253 _15 000000000000 Suchzeitleistung
09 100 100 __0 0000000052BF Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 253 253 _51 000000000000 Drehwiederholungen
0B 253 100 __0 000000000000 Rekalibrierungswiederholungen
0C _97 _97 __0 000000000DBF Ein-/Ausschaltungen
0D 100 100 __0 0000004935B3 Software Lesefehlerratenteil
BB 100 100 __0 000000000001 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC _96 _96 __0 0000000001B7 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BE _54 _40 __0 00000000002E Luftstromtemperatur
C2 100 _58 __0 00000000002E Temperatur
C3 100 100 __0 0000004935B3 Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt
C4 253 253 __0 000000000000 Neuzuweisungsereignisse
C5 253 100 __0 000000000000 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 253 253 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
C8 100 100 __0 000000000000 Schreibfehlerrate
C9 253 100 __0 000000000000 Software Lesefehlerrate
CA 253 253 __0 000000000000 Datenadressierungsfehler

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
 	0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 8856 022A 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 5330 4D55 4A31 4650 4236 3737 3834 2020 2020 2020
020: 0003 8000 0004 4352 3130 302D 3132 5341 4D53 554E
030: 4720 4844 3530 314C 4A20 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 0706 0000 004C 0040
080: 01F8 0052 746B 7F01 4123 7469 BE01 4123 20FF 0054
090: 0054 0000 FFFE 0000 FEFE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6030 3A38 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 5000 0F00
110: 1BB6 7784 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 4014
120: 4014 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: FFFF 0400 0E00 0003 0000 9A00 0300 2400 6B20 3231
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 100F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 0400 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 9CA5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 0F 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 07
010: 00 64 64 C0 1C 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 5F 5F C7
020: 15 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 0F 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 25
040: 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 64 64 BF
050: 52 00 00 00 00 00 0A 33 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0B 12 00 FD 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32
070: 00 61 61 BF 0D 00 00 00 00 00 0D 0E 00 64 64 B3
080: 35 49 00 00 00 00 BB 32 00 64 64 01 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BC 32 00 60 60 B7 01 00 00 00 00 00 BE 22
0A0: 00 36 28 2E 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 22 00 64 3A 2E
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 1A 00 64 64 B3 35 49 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C4 32 00 FD FD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 12
0D0: 00 FD 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30 00 FD FD 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 3E 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C8 0A 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C9 0A
100: 00 FD 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CA 32 00 FD FD 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 51 23 00 5B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 9A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9A

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 0F
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 0F
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C9 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CA 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (3) SAMSUNG HD203WI
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 	Model : SAMSUNG HD203WI
 	Firmware : 1AN10002
 Serial Number : S1UYJ1KSC05609
 	Disk Size : 2000,3 GB (8,4/137,4/2000,3/----)
 	Buffer Size : 32767 KB
 	Queue Depth : 32
	# of Sectors : 3907029168
 Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
 	Interface : Serial ATA
 Major Version : ATA8-ACS
 Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
 Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
 Power On Hours : 9915 Std.
 Power On Count : 1694 mal
 	Temperature : 34 C (93 F)
 Health Status : Gut
 	Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
 	APM Level : 0000h [OFF]
 	AAM Level : FEFEh [ON]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _51 000000000076 Lesefehlerrate
02 252 252 __0 000000000000 Leistungsfähigkeit
03 _60 _59 _25 000000002FB5 Beschleunigungszeit
04 _94 _94 __0 000000001967 Start/Stop des Spindels
05 252 252 _10 000000000000 Neu zugewiesene Sektoren
07 252 252 _51 000000000000 Suchfehlerrate
08 252 252 _15 000000000000 Suchzeitleistung
09 100 100 __0 0000000026BB Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 252 252 _51 000000000000 Drehwiederholungen
0B 252 252 __0 000000000000 Rekalibrierungswiederholungen
0C _99 _99 __0 00000000069E Ein-/Ausschaltungen
BF 100 100 __0 000000000005 G-Sense Fehlerrate
C0 252 252 __0 000000000000 Ausschaltungsabbrüche
C2 _64 _47 __0 003500050022 Temperatur
C3 100 100 __0 000000000000 Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt
C4 252 252 __0 000000000000 Neuzuweisungsereignisse
C5 252 252 __0 000000000000 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 252 252 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
C8 100 100 __0 000000000000 Schreibfehlerrate
DF 252 252 __0 000000000000 Laden/Entladen Wiederholungen
E1 _94 _94 __0 00000000F676 Laden/Entladen Zyklus

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
 	0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9
000: 0040 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 5331 5559 4A31 4B53 4330 3536 3039 2020 2020 2020
020: 0000 FFFF 0004 3141 4E31 3030 3032 5341 4D53 554E
030: 4720 4844 3230 3357 4920 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 4000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 1F06 0000 004C 0040
080: 01FF 0028 746B 7F69 6123 7469 BE41 6123 207F 00CD
090: 00CD 0000 FFFE 0000 FEFE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 88B0 E8E0 0000 0000 0000 0000 4000 0000 5002 4E90
110: 02B0 DC0F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401C
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0002 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1518 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 101F 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 0400 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1FA5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 2F 00 64 64 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 26
010: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 23 00 3C 3B B5
020: 2F 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 5E 5E 67 19 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 33 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 2E
040: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 24 00 FC FC 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32 00 64 64 BB 26 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 32
070: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 00 63 63 9E
080: 06 00 00 00 00 00 BF 22 00 64 64 05 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C0 22 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 02
0A0: 00 40 2F 22 00 05 00 35 00 00 C3 3A 00 64 64 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C4 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C5 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30
0D0: 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 36 00 C8 C8 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C8 2A 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 32 00 FC FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E1 32
100: 00 5E 5E 76 F6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 50 64 00 5B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 FF 00 AC 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ED

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
 	+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 19 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 05 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 33
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 0F 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0A 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C3 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E1 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3B

Festplatte lieber ausbauen und austauschen oder unbegründete Sorge. Habe nun mehrere Meinungen eingeholt ich bin mir unsicher.
Danke im voraus für weitere Meinungen.
Die wichtigsten Daten wurden vor mehreren Monaten von der Platte schon auf die 2 TB umgezogen!
LG Wagga


----------



## spectrumizer (7. März 2014)

Mach ein Backup der Platte, formatiere sie komplett (kein Quickformat). Wenn danach immernoch "schwebende Sektoren" vorhanden sind, bzw. einige Sektoren beim Formatieren als Defekt markiert werden, ist das so eine Sache. Direkt zum Wegschmeissen ist die Platte deswegen nicht, du kannst höchstwahrscheinlich immernoch Jahre damit arbeiten. Aber sensible Daten würde ich da trotzdem nichtmehr draufpacken.

Damals, in der guten alten Zeit, wo's noch keine CD-Brenner oder LAN-Sessions gab, waren fehlerhafte Sektoren durch das häufige aus- und einbauen für den "Datentausch beim Kumpel" durchaus nichts ungewöhnliches. Und das hat man erst gemerkt, wenn die HD beim Schreiben oder Lesen aufeinmal hängt und geklackert hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2014)

Tja das mit dem Programm ist immer so eine Sache. Leider kann man sich darauf nicht immer verlassen. Bei mir zeigt das Programm bei einem Laufwerk schon seit einem halben Jahr "Vorsicht" an. 
Aber mit entsprechenden Tools, unter anderen auch die Windows eigenen Bordmittel, wurde kein Fehler festgestellt. Auch die S.M.A.R.T. Funktion vom Bios sagt das alles in Ordnung ist.
Du kannst dein Laufwerk ja mal auf fehlerhafte Sektoren prüfen. Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk -> Eigenschaften -> Tools -> Fehlerüberprüfung (Jetzt prüfen), dann erst mal die Häkchen alle aus machen und auf "Start" klicken. Findet das Tool was, kann man anschließend es noch mal starten und dann vor dem klicken des Start-Buttons ein Häkchen machen bei "Fehler automatisch korrigieren"
Am sichersten gehst du aber, wenn du dir ein entsprechendes Tool beim Festplattenhersteller runterlädst. 
http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/

Keine Sorge wenn dort Seagate steht. Die Firmen gehören mittlerweile im Festplattensektor zusammen.

Aber letztendlich gibt es aber nie eine 100%tige Sicherheit. Regelmäßige Backups bei wichtigen Daten sollte man immer machen. Auch wenn alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Grushdak (7. März 2014)

Backups von wichtigen Sachen zu machen, ist immer gut.

Zu dem Tool (Software CrystaldiskInfo) kann ich nur sagen - schmeiß es wieder von der Platte.
Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es selber fehlerhafter, wie Deine Festplatte momentan.

Ich habe mir die Software eben geholt und mal gestartet.
Den Ergebnissen nach dürfte meine 1,5TB Platte bereits gravierende Probleme verursachen.
Teilweise wurden Grenzwerte bis zu 253fachen überschritten +++.
Dennoch wird angezeigt, daß alles im grünen Bereich (also gut) ist.

Solchen Widerspüchlichkeiten traue ich nicht, darum fliegt die Software jetzt gerade auch wieder von der Platte.

greetz


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2014)

Gemerkt hatte ich es damals als WoW vorallem was auf dieser HDD war, immer mal wieder ausstieg und eine Fehlermeldung raus brachte, dann installierte ich das Tool und da kam vorsichtig.
Was mich aber verwunderte warum soll eine 3 Jahre alte Festplatte defekt sein die 5 Jahre alte müsste doch eigentlich als erstes gehen.
Werde mal gucken das ich nach der Sicherung sie formatiere.
Danke für die Meinungen.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. März 2014)

Wagga schrieb:


> Was mich aber verwunderte warum soll eine 3 Jahre alte Festplatte defekt sein die 5 Jahre alte müsste doch eigentlich als erstes gehen.


Tja warum ist der neueste Fernseher für 4.000 Euro nach zwei Jahren schon kaputt und der Billig-TV aus dem Supermarkt funktioniert nach 5 Jahren immer noch?
Es ist halt Technik. Teure Technik ist meist zwar besser, aber es muss nicht unbedingt länger halten. Du verstehst, was ich damit sagen will?
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Die Platte kann auch völlig in Ordnung sein. Unterstützt dein Bios auch SMART? Wenn ja dann achte mal beim Start des Rechners darauf, was dort angezeigt wird. Das ist zumindest doch schon halbwegs verlässlich.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. März 2014)

Wagga schrieb:


> Gemerkt hatte ich es damals als WoW vorallem was auf dieser HDD war, immer mal wieder ausstieg und eine Fehlermeldung raus brachte,


Wie schon gesagt: Defekte / schwebende Sektoren erkennt man daran, dass die Festplatte beim Lesen / Schreiben deutliche "Klack"-Geräusche macht und das korrespondierende Programm (bzw das ganze System) in dem Zeitraum hängt. In der Regel erhält man auch eine Meldung von Windows direkt, sowas wie "Datenträgerwarnung" oder so.

Also wenn dein WoW mit komischen Meldungen abschmiert, muss das nicht unbedingt heissen, dass es an der Festplatte liegt. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.

Aber formatiere erstmal. Danach sind wir schlauer ...


----------



## Wagga (31. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Defekte / schwebende Sektoren erkennt man daran, dass die Festplatte beim Lesen / Schreiben deutliche "Klack"-Geräusche macht und das korrespondierende Programm (bzw das ganze System) in dem Zeitraum hängt. In der Regel erhält man auch eine Meldung von Windows direkt, sowas wie "Datenträgerwarnung" oder so.
> 
> Also wenn dein WoW mit komischen Meldungen abschmiert, muss das nicht unbedingt heissen, dass es an der Festplatte liegt. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
> 
> Aber formatiere erstmal. Danach sind wir schlauer ...


Die Festplatte macht keine Klackgeräusche.
Jetzt bekomme ich wenn ich Windows starte seit heute morgen immer erstmal so ne Meldung:
Pri. SMART Faile Resume mit F1!
Ich werde nochmal gucken ob da ungesichterte Daten drauf sind und dann wird sie ausgebaut.
Danke an alle für die Hilfe.

Update: Festplatte flog sicherheitshalber raus und wurde durch eine 840 Evo ersetzt.
Festplatte wird allerdings nicht entsorgt, sondern erstmal aufgehoben, sollte ich doch mal Dat(ei)en vergessen haben zurückzu sichern.

Das System fährt so schnell runter, das ich anfangs dachte der PC sei abgestürzt. So schnell unten war er nur damals als das Netzteil einen defekt hatte.


----------

